# king salmon score :)



## smokeyjosh (Feb 3, 2010)

a guy from work liked me hand tied crappie jigs so he traded me some for a king slamon he had caught while visting his mom in alaska and im looking for a good easy recipe for a person that has never had king salmon any suggestions?


----------



## mr mac (Feb 3, 2010)

The last fish I smoked was a steelhead and all I did was hit it with some pepper and a tiny bit of salt.  I smoked it at about 200* for just under two hours.  I was rewarded with a smokey, tastey fish that wasn't at all dry.


----------



## pitrow (Feb 3, 2010)

baked, hot smoked, cold smoked?

My friend always makes killer baked salmon simply by covering it in brown sugar and maple syrup, then wrapping it in foil and baking. That could be adapted for hot smoking pretty easy.

For cold smoked (think salmon jerky) I make a simple dry brine of 4:1 mix of brown sugar and canning salt, with some crushed garlic thrown in and cover it in that overnight. then smoke at 150 for about 4 hours or until done.


----------



## ciolli (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh baby, here's a recipe for some killer salmon. Melt a cube or 2 of butter in a sauce pan and stir in and disolve an equal amount of brown sugar. Slice a sweet onion to make a bunch of rings and lay the rings over your fillets and lightly sprinkle garlic salt. I would put your fillets on foil because the skin will stick to it. Drizzle the brown sugar butter mix generously over the filets and cook at 300 till done covered in foil (depends on size). Enjoy!


----------



## jonboat (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's one I tried this past fall after I got into the king salmon run in Oswego, NY...  Even my son liked it, and he's never really liked salmon or trout.

SIMPLE BAKED SALMON FILLETS

Salmon fillets, any portion size, boned and skinned
Onion powder, to taste be generous
Garlic powder, to taste be generous
Dried dill, to taste be generous
Mrs. Dash, to taste be generous
Mayonnaise
Paprika

Wash and dry fillets. Spread thin coat of mayonnaise over salmon. Spray Pam or similar product over Pyrex or tin foil pan or rectangular pan (depending on amount and size of portions).

Sprinkle seasonings over fish ending with paprika.

Bake in 375°F. oven for 10 to 20 minutes or until fish flakes easily


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 19, 2010)

Same goes for me as I don't care for brined fish, my results were the same, tasty and moist.


----------



## confederateknowhow (Feb 19, 2010)

Highlandfish.com has a few reicpies, some sound pretty good...


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 19, 2010)

Guess I can't comment on King Salmon from Alaska, since I get mine from the store.  But...

I skin mine first.

Brine in salt water and a little molasses for 1-2 hours depending on thickness.  rinse well. Let set in fridge for about 2 hours till you can touch/see the pelical (?spelling) form.

I don't want a bunch of sugar due to health reasons so I only add a light dusting of brown sugar on top of the fish.

Spray the rack with PAM.  Smoke with Alder and/or cherry.  I usually smoke it between 200 and 230 depending on thickness.  Either until it flakes, or use temp probe.

Sometimes will place some pesto on it after the smoker, and put it under the broiler for a few minutes.


----------



## timtimmay (Feb 19, 2010)

I had some not long ago.  I cut the fillets up some so they were strips that were about 1x1 inches and the width of the fillet.  Cold smoked those strips for about 3 hours, then grilled them.


----------



## flyfishjeep (Feb 19, 2010)

I have the best recipe for Salmon, but I will have to be there while you're making it.  So if you want to PM me your address I will show up while your making it and then we can both agree that it tasted great! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










:PDT_Armataz  _01_12:

Yeah...I don't know much about salmon other than a few times I did it on the grill after marinading it in some teryaki dressing for a couple hours.

Look for smokee joe recipes.  He seems to cook that stuff all the time and it all looks great.

QVIEW please!


----------

